# Fisher steel caster electric



## nhsnowguy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

Did a bunch of searches and came up empty. Looking for some feedback on the fisher steel caster electric sander. Looking for pros and cons and how guys like them that are using them or have used them. Was thinking about adding the rear work lights and vibrator. Any feedback on those would be great also. Thanks so much.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ask procuts0103 what he thinks. 

He didn't even keep it a whole season, if that helps clue you in.


----------



## nhsnowguy (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh boy thats not good........be curious on what he as to say


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Where do I start.... 

The controller is cheap and too big. You could never spin the knobs fast enough. It would never register. Just stayed where it was.

No top lid, that's always a downer. I had to fab a salt dogg tarp to it.

The spinner was way to slow! Didn't spread past 10 feet if that.

Left a ton of salt in the bed, but most chain units do so not a huge deal

The lights were easy to mount after you have to buy the fisher harness.

Just overall I didn't like it. I bought another poly caster and never looked back. Now fisher went with the same controller as this unit on the poly caster models. Dumb move. Now I'm back in the same boat as I was with this unit. Bummer

I guess it looked good.... The stainless was a pretty color. 

Any other questions just fire away.

Mario


----------



## nhsnowguy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks Mario for the reply. What year was your sander? Just wondering if they have changed anything? Could it have been a defective controller? 

Did you ever have a problem with the electric spreading material? I have 2 gas units now but am considering adding a dual electric model. 

Any recommedations?

Thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you have aamd are used to a gas spreader, you'll highly dislike the power that any electric spreader has. 

They are much slower, and don't spread nearly as far as gas or hydro units.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a hydro unit that was on and up fitted for a dodge 360. Finally got it off the old truck, The truck just needed to much work to make dependable. Little things but a ton of them the drive train is solid. I think I'm going to sell it, I have just purchased a gas, It's cake to switch trucks or just remove if truck is need and does not tie up the truck. 

I just don't want a truck dedicated to a spreader, When the truck sits there always a ton of stuff to fix it seems like.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have an electric Steel Caster for our salting business.

I absolutely love everything about it !!!
I added the extension boards to the top of it. I use the tarp system mounted on my 550 dump to cover it up :dancing::dancing:
I have the work lights on rear of salter as well as the strobe lights...and the vibrator.
No, I didn't buy the fisher harness for these attachments. I went to local NAPA store and purchased $7 relay(s) with pigtail. Made the proper connections with my own lights/strobes/vibrator and my own wiring harness(s). Works perfect.
The controller is real good. I really like the swing away chute for filling up walk behind salter. Just open the door, push 2 conveyor switches (safety feature so some clown won't get his/her fingers in conveyor), and conveyor rolls around nice. I also like the adjustable chute on bottom of spinner hardware that allows you to adjust where you want the salt to hit the pavement. Right, left and center....and it works !!!
Keep your salt dry, do the proper maintenance on the salter, AND keep it clean. NO problems.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

nhsnowguy said:


> Thanks Mario for the reply. What year was your sander? Just wondering if they have changed anything? Could it have been a defective controller?
> 
> Did you ever have a problem with the electric spreading material? I have 2 gas units now but am considering adding a dual electric model.
> 
> ...


I had a SS 8' gas driven spreader before my Fisher Steel Caster. I hated the fact of carrying a gas can around, filling tank at 4 am when it's snowing. Plus the noise from the gas. There's not much to go wrong with gas if it's properly maintained, but I won't go back to a gas machine.
This Fisher unit has 2 electric motors, more than enough power to run the system with no defaults. Bottom line is...MAINTENANCE.


----------



## nhsnowguy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks MF 5455. I appreciate the feedback. Looks like you have a real nice set up! Looks like you have a liquid set up with it as well. I would love to hear about that!


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

I do have the liquid set up. I make my own brine in my SS brine making system. I have a 600 gallon tank on truck powered with a hydraulic pump from central hydraulics on the truck. I use 3 electric valves for the right,centre and left spray booms. I use 1/8" streamer nozzles (hose barbs) for my brine to pavement. I spray approx 40gal/acre on my parking lots. I only use sodium chloride. Never had any issues so far with freezing. There are times when brine isn't suitable, but it's all a learning curve and lots of research. 
I like to anti ice if possible. Depending on weather in our local area, we many times have lots of ice. Some liquid and some rock salt is a good combo. I try to be set up for whatever hits us.


----------



## nhsnowguy (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm going to look into liquid at some point. Thats a very nice set up. Do you find the steel caster spreads nice? We will be primarily using it for magic salt.


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

No problem with the Steel Caster. 
The spinner speed works well and with the adjustable chute on bottom of spinner frame you can adjust where you want the salt. 
Inside the removable chute (nice feature), they designed this area to only allow the salt to slide down on to front of spinner. Great idea !!! The salt does not get on back of my truck at all. The unit even has a signal on it telling you when it's empty. I like the design and how it operates.


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Bought my Dual Electric Steel Caster beginning of last season. I spread sand w/light salt mix only. Love it, spreads great, has more than enough power. With both controls maxed out or just hit the blast button it will spread sand about 24 ft. I like having control of the spinner speed, unlike gas models!!! I do a lot of narrow drives and private rds., I can slow the spinner down so I'm sanding the rd. not the snow bank. I use 1/3 less sand and get better results. Would I buy another? Absolutly yes!!


----------



## nhsnowguy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate all the feedback. I ended up picking up a steel caster after speaking with numerous people and finding out what I could online. I really like it. Spreads salt awesome and keeps the back of my truck clean. Havent spread sand through it yet. I noticed right away I am using less material which will add up over the season!


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck with your new Steel Caster. Excellent choice !!!


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

I have 2 of the Western Strikers and everything they said about the Steel Casters is spot on! The spread pattern is awesome and I like it way better than the gas models we had.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys... we are currently running tornados, and my only complaint is the amount of matrial that gets dragged under the conveyor back to the cab!! Do these do the same!!!


----------



## reedo (Jan 2, 2014)

Yep. Any chain system I have used does anyway.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I


nhsnowguy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Did a bunch of searches and came up empty. Looking for some feedback on the fisher steel caster electric sander. Looking for pros and cons and how guys like them that are using them or have used them. Was thinking about adding the rear work lights and vibrator. Any feedback on those would be great also. Thanks so much.


 have a 3 yard electric Steel Caster. Got it late last season when a POC AFE turbo forced me to upgrade my 05 ram to a 19.

Only spread 16-18 ton through it so far. 
1. Quality is good-very good.
2. Essentially a poly caster in steel form [motors, switches, etc the same].
3. Much more room in the bed than a poly spreader for bag mix, shovels, etc.
4. Holding up better than the Air flo I got on a truck.
5. Does bridge. I'm adding dual vibrators before next season.

Overall I am buying another one. I like it a lot better than gas spreaders. No fueling at -10, no starter/choke/air filters etc.

I've had good luck with Fisher over the years. IMO another quality Fisher product worth the purchase.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

procuts0103 said:


> Where do I start....
> 
> The controller is cheap and too big. You could never spin the knobs fast enough. It would never register. Just stayed where it was.
> 
> ...


Hey I got a steel caster last season. Had the "slow spinner" issue. Turned out the installer wired the spinner motor backwards! Steel caster has a spinner in one direction, poly caster goes in opposite direction. Why??!!

my unit is a 2019. It works good so far. No controller issues no issues at all.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just picked up two 2yd steel casters. We should have them installed next week. I’m going to add rear lights. Do vibrators help? Should I do dual vibrators? Finally, are $60 vibratory sold on eBay a good value? Thanks


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Sven I do not have vibrators on my spreaders. I haven’t needed them running pure salt. Once in a brief while I get part of a hopper hung up but no big deal.
There is a thread on the site about wiring lights. It’s nice fisher has all the provisions there to run off the existing harness. I used cheap LED’s from Amazon, some 15 dollar relays and quality wire/hear shrink. Took me about two hours with sourcing parts and taking my time. 
I do like what I see so far. They are far superior to the stainless Air Flo I had before and I like them better than the polycaster. I can fit what I need into the bed of the truck.
Be aware that I ran 2x4’s from the spreader bunk to the front of the truck box so the spreader wouldn’t move in a pickup bed. The corner tie downs tend to move the unit up into the bed, allowing the chute to contact the bumper.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

That’s good to know about them moving. Mine will be mounted in mason dumps so that shouldn’t be an issue


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Into our 4th season with 2 units. No issues, spreads even, do not need a vibrator as salter always empties right out. 
Would definitely buy another one.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey @DeVries have you seen variances between controller settings of different units as it pertains to conveyor speed under load? In other words:my three yard unit concerto sets on second to lowest setting to move material, 2 yard is 2 settings higher to achieve same speed. Same material in both units, same accessories. Only difference is size of the unit and I installed the 2 yard unit. Dealer did the 3 yard last year.

I didn't program the unit for the empty hopper setting or anything else I just put it in and run it. Would that setting affect what I'm talking about?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kvston said:


> Hey @DeVries have you seen variances between controller settings of different units as it pertains to conveyor speed under load? In other words:my three yard unit concerto sets on second to lowest setting to move material, 2 yard is 2 settings higher to achieve same speed. Same material in both units, same accessories. Only difference is size of the unit and I installed the 2 yard unit. Dealer did the 3 yard last year.
> 
> I didn't program the unit for the empty hopper setting or anything else I just put it in and run it. Would that setting affect what I'm talking about?


No, the difference is gravity. Specifically the weight of the material pushing down on the conveyor. That is why they won't make the 10' in electric.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I understand your point @cwren2472 but the larger unit with more capacity runs faster on a lower setting.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

To be honest when I run a salter its just the 1 truck. The other trucks have dedicated drivers and I never run those units so I can't tell you if its different. 
On that note they are both 3 yrd salters too


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kvston said:


> I understand your point @cwren2472 but the larger unit with more capacity runs faster on a lower setting.


Sorry, I misread that. No idea then. Electrically/mechanically they'd be the same. The hopper empty setting simply sets the resistance detected in the motor to decide if it should throw the empty hopper error.

I'll spitball: No difference in the feedgate setting? That would be most obvious but I assume you already knew that.

Difference in how its loaded perhaps compacting it differently?

Difference in conveyor chain tightness? (not sure that would even affect performance but figured I'd throw it out)

Unlikely but I'd also confirm the spinner on the smaller unit is rotating the proper direction. If it was wrong, I think the difference between the two would be much greater than what you are reporting but still doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> No, the difference is gravity. Specifically the weight of the material pushing down on the conveyor. That is why they won't make the 10' in electric.


Isn't that what the inverted v takes care of...?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Isn't that what the inverted v takes care of...?


To an extent - And that is also a difference i hadn't thought of. Difference in height (or even presence/installation) of the inverted V. Good catch.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Unlikely but I'd also confirm the spinner on the smaller unit is rotating the proper direction. If it was wrong, I think the difference between the two would be much greater than what you are reporting but still doesn't hurt to check.


Edit: I see above you already addressed that issue. Nevermind.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

As far as I can tell there’s no difference in the material or how it’s put in other than the larger unit has more material sometimes. Which if our spit bawling is correct would make the larger hopper run slower not faster. The inverted these are the same height and proportionally the same length relative to the length of the unit. Both units are new within the past eight months so chain tensioner was set properly when they were installed it should not be a factor. It’s just a pondering thing on my part was wondering if I had missed something. I guess I can just chalk this up to there are obviously some differences from unit to unit. Glad I have not missed something obvious and have to smack my head into that wall again. Getting pretty tired of doing that in my head’s kind of sore LOL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Isn't the Steel Caster AKA Western Striker?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't the Steel Caster AKA Western Striker?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Yes


K


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have not noticed a difference between our 3 yd and 1.8 yd spreaders. If it makes a difference we have the extension kits for both


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

That is one difference between the two. The smaller is a short chute. Larger is long chute


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Kvston said:


> Hey @DeVries have you seen variances between controller settings of different units as it pertains to conveyor speed under load? In other words:my three yard unit concerto sets on second to lowest setting to move material, 2 yard is 2 settings higher to achieve same speed. Same material in both units, same accessories. Only difference is size of the unit and I installed the 2 yard unit. Dealer did the 3 yard last year.
> 
> I didn't program the unit for the empty hopper setting or anything else I just put it in and run it. Would that setting affect what I'm talking about?


Returning to this - I learned today that different firmware versions of the cab control may have different % values for the same position on the controller. So 4 dots up on one controller may not be outputting the same power setting as another later or earlier controller set for the same 4 dots.


----------



## ultimate09 (Oct 21, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Returning to this - I learned today that different firmware versions of the cab control may have different % values for the same position on the controller. So 4 dots up on one controller may not be outputting the same power setting as another later or earlier controller set for the same 4 dots.


Thanks for sharing that info. Can you elaborate on it? I am having the same problem with my steelcaster that it is not putting out the same amount of salt or spread width as it did when initially installed. The only difference is the original controller was rendered inoperable and the dealer sent a western controller as a replacement. This unit is in a back up truck that usually sits in the shop and I don't pay a whole lot of attention to it until something goes wrong with another salt truck and I have to salt with it. It is painfully slow which requires me to slow my speed way down. I remember it being decent salter when first installed and would like to get it back to where it was.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ultimate09 said:


> Thanks for sharing that info. Can you elaborate on it? I am having the same problem with my steelcaster that it is not putting out the same amount of salt or spread width as it did when initially installed. The only difference is the original controller was rendered inoperable and the dealer sent a western controller as a replacement. This unit is in a back up truck that usually sits in the shop and I don't pay a whole lot of attention to it until something goes wrong with another salt truck and I have to salt with it. It is painfully slow which requires me to slow my speed way down. I remember it being decent salter when first installed and would like to get it back to where it was.


On the back of your controller should be a sticker with the revision # - can you tell me what it is?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ultimate09 said:


> Thanks for sharing that info. Can you elaborate on it? I am having the same problem with my steelcaster that it is not putting out the same amount of salt or spread width as it did when initially installed. The only difference is the original controller was rendered inoperable and the dealer sent a western controller as a replacement.


I should have clarified - the difference between the maximum speed in the firmwares is at most only 15% - so it may be the cause of the OP's question where he is not running _identical _settings on 2 trucks but it would not cause a massive difference in performance. Also, the blast button would put out the same 100% power on all controllers so if hitting blast is not making a difference, the issue you are having has nothing to do with the controller.


----------

